# Ford Truck Pics



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am sure someone has done one of these before. but we have to beat those chevy guys on the other thread. Lets see those good ole and new fords. I will have some pics when I get to my other pc later.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

She was my first


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Dad's F250 with V10 it have lot miles now

we sold old camper trailer so got this new one 4 weeks old


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

My 79 F150 tow this 89 F150 from my friend it went to scrap because it have 200,000 miles and PO rework bad job expect good job on engine. Plus we surprise frame on that rot near front axle.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's another of the same truck from an old pic i just scanned-crappy quality-sorry


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Got this for so cheap from my friend so it have junk 351W because PO didn't change oil and they told me they just change every 6,000-10,000 miles.

Now it sit wait for rebuilt 351W in there now.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Bought that last year.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's mine she will be getting a new plow very soon.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Heres mine...97 F350 XLT SRW 4x4 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i know everyone has seen mine...sorry  lol but here she is..newest pics as of oct '08


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Heres mine, will have a pic soon w/mega blade.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ok you wanted pics.... this is my 2000 f-350 V10 XLT reg. cab Auto. 3.73 LS rear end and a boss 9'2" poly v... ( the pics with the nice wheels and tires were before i sold them they were 16.5" eagle alloys w/ BFG MT's 33X12.5X16.5)

new light setup 

















trailer in tow


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

with the plow hooked up and my old ecco rotator.























ket.com/albums/dd287/2benjamin1/0101081448a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

big snowmobile trailer in tow, 









all shined up, i miss those wheels/tires!!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

couple trucks my local boss delaer has >>> He uses ALL FORDS
wesport


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres mine again....


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

My 04 in fall mode.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

heres my 99 f250


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

here's one from the day i bought my 06' 350 a few months back its in front of the the dealership i'll get some action shots up when it snows...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Now I am excited, gunna have to get them both together tomrow for a picture..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

well we are doing good. I am going to get some pics up tonight.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are the pics. will get more soon. gotta clean the truck tomarrow.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Bunch of pics of my Rig


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Few More





































Don't you just love the "other Ford" in that pic.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i sure do love that trailer. your teasing me now with it lol.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;600453 said:


> i sure do love that trailer. your teasing me now with it lol.


I have few more tricks up my sleeve for it...I think I mentioned them to you.

-Sandblast - Paint International Harvester Red, maybe paint the rims black
-New Brakes
-New Bearings
-Fab up a small ladder in front of the tool box
-Add another toolbox to the other side
-Add D-Rings by the rub rails
-Stack Pockets so I can stack up the wood.

I'm sure i'll think of other things to go on it.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh and I forgot, I have 08 Tow Mirrors for it now....just have to install them....enough with those awful paddle mirrors that you can't see anything in.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

96 F250. Still have to take a pic with the plow hooked up.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Doakster;600473 said:


> Oh and I forgot, I have 08 Tow Mirrors for it now....just have to install them....enough with those awful paddle mirrors that you can't see anything in.


ya I went from those god ugly small paddle mirrors and went to the telescopics. heated power mirrors. they are really nice. and great for towing anything.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;600485 said:


> ya I went from those god ugly small paddle mirrors and went to the telescopics. heated power mirrors. they are really nice. and great for towing anything.


Yup that's what I got, with turns, marker lights and heat, but the 08 Mirror, should look great, I'll post some pics up when I get around to putting them on.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

those paddle mirrors were the first thing to go when i picked up my superduty. i found a set on ford-trucks.com for $100 shipped from calif.... some dude's dad bought em for em and he didnt want them because they were'nt the power/heated./telescopic version which i really dont care too have... the power would be nice but my trucks not wired for that so thatd suck .. 

doakster nice rig, for a fisher that stainless v looks nice and the trailer is nice too... thats some crazy abuse you put it through mudding


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Doakster

What is the capacity of the winch? I have been thinking of one for my gooseneck as well.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

******* farmer;600513 said:


> Doakster
> 
> What is the capacity of the winch? I have been thinking of one for my gooseneck as well.


i know someone who has a 10klb ramsey winch electric. has control and mount.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

LawnProLandCare;600512 said:


> .
> 
> doakster nice rig, for a fisher that stainless v looks nice and the trailer is nice too... thats some crazy abuse you put it through mudding


Yeah that was a pretty interesting mud run, I never made it through and I was the heaviest truck which got stuck every time I ran it, they almost had to get the excavator out to pull me out. I don't think I'll be putting the truck through that again, there is still mud in the little hard to get to places.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Milwaukee;600174 said:


> Bought that last year.


Mil why not put a plow on this truck?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

******* farmer;600513 said:


> Doakster
> 
> What is the capacity of the winch? I have been thinking of one for my gooseneck as well.


It's a 16.5K winch, there is not much it can't pull up on the trailer. I fabbed up the mount 2" receiver mount for it with solid 2" square stock, and wired quick connect power to the rear which is mounted it right by my trailer connection. In my opinion is the single more effective add on you can do to a trailer, and well worth the money.

Couple more pics.









Still have a little more work on mount and then paint it.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

91 F-150 4X4


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

tls22;600531 said:


> Mil why not put a plow on this truck?


I can't find snowplow mount for that and they go for $500 on craiglist and found cheap but bent plus you must remove yourself without torch or saw on frame. I knew it not worth why bolt are rust plus they actual weld nut to bolt so it not removable and they say no cut because they want put bumper on it.

So it kind worn out now I put almost 25,000 miles from Jan 2008.

oI got 89 F150 and found snowplow for that but wait for neightbor to go there get f150 bring here.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Turf Commando;600603 said:


> 91 F-150 4X4


Nice truck have you consider put 1 ton spring coil from F350 2wd with spring coil on front axle?


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

08 f450 xlt and 08 f350 lariat both 6.4 L Diesel


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think we need a pic of the Muir's fleet lol. Some damn nice trucks you've got there.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

heres my truck all prettied up


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

and here mine and lawn cares trucks


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine...

















plowin


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bosslover;600763 said:


> heres my truck all prettied up


Wow it look it big than our 2001 F250.

is rim on that stock? what tires size you use on that? It look wide than our F250 with skinny tires.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Muirs Landscape;600668 said:


> 08 f450 xlt and 08 f350 lariat both 6.4 L Diesel


Nice F450.

Do you like 6.4L any problem? What mpg you get 8? I heard someone who have one get 8 mpg but wait until they reach 6,000-8,000 miles it start break-in then mpg improve 2-5 mpg.

Did you notice torque difference from 6.0L or 7.3L?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bosslover;600768 said:


> and here mine and lawn cares trucks


They look almost exact. expect lift kit.

Is that your truck on left?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

M&M Services;600961 said:


> Here is a pic of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill trade trucks


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

My 95 F-150 before i sold it. I miss that truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking how much did you sell it for?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my 01 F150 with 137xxx plus mileage


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;601017 said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much did you sell it for?


i got $1,800 for it. I kept the blade, left the mount and wiring for the unimount, and kept the tool box


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jt5019;600184 said:


> Here's mine she will be getting a new plow very soon.


Pretty sweet truck.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

M&M Services;600961 said:


> Here is a pic of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that plow that's on your dads' truck is now on my truck! lol Kinda cool to see a pic of that in action.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL that it is.. Hey where are the pics of your truck with that MVP mounted up???


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

My Ford truck. Just did all new brakes. New oil, tranny fluid.

23k miles and already falling apart. wesport


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

M&M services your truck is SWEET. What kind of tires do you have on it?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Milwaukee;600620 said:


> Nice truck have you consider put 1 ton spring coil from F350 2wd with spring coil on front axle?


NO... I'm replacing my coil springs with Moog HD ones, truck may ride like a tank, who cares it's a truck not a Lincoln...


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not a plow truck but it's still a FORD!!wesport


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Turf Commando;601305 said:


> NO... I'm replacing my coil springs with Moog HD ones, truck may ride like a tank, who cares it's a truck not a Lincoln...


can you get video? when drop and lift plow I want see how bad it moving down when lift plow.

Can you get pic when you replace spring? I just want see how easy to replace if we need do with 89 F150.

But honest that truck are nice. You should spray with fluid film on under body to prevent rust grow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;601322 said:


> can you get video? when drop and lift plow I want see how bad it moving down when lift plow.
> 
> Can you get pic when you replace spring? I just want see how easy to replace if we need do with 89 F150.
> 
> But honest that truck are nice. You should spray with fluid film on under body to prevent rust grow.


next spring when I paint my entire truck I am going to undercoat the entire underbody frame. and I was thinking about spraying it for the winter with fluid film. seems like a good idea.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Milwaukee;601322 said:


> can you get video? when drop and lift plow I want see how bad it moving down when lift plow.
> 
> Can you get pic when you replace spring? I just want see how easy to replace if we need do with 89 F150.
> 
> But honest that truck are nice. You should spray with fluid film on under body to prevent rust grow.


I believe I can do a short clip (aka) video..

Me and my friend will be removing the coils sometime in the next week or two I''ll snap a few pics..

I'm a detailer I have many''waxes'' that will out last fluid film...


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

07 F-550 XL 6.0 Diesel has chrome grille now


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

here is a few pics, neither had/has a plow... I never should have sold the green one. My current black one is cursed! I have had it 18 months and have been th three wrecks. I still love the truck though.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Milwaukee;600174 said:


> Bought that last year.


You ever fix that truck after you rear ended someone with it???? I remember seeing pictures of it smashed up.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

MaineF250;601632 said:


> here is a few pics, neither had/has a plow... I never should have sold the green one. My current black one is cursed! I have had it 18 months and have been th three wrecks. I still love the truck though.


I LOVE that green truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ABES;601648 said:


> You ever fix that truck after you rear ended someone with it???? I remember seeing pictures of it smashed up.


yes it was fix in 2 or 3 weeks

but now it done replace grill and core support 4 weeks ago.

Now it have more rust and paint are peel plus dent from scrap.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Turf Commando;601598 said:


> I believe I can do a short clip (aka) video..
> 
> Me and my friend will be removing the coils sometime in the next week or two I''ll snap a few pics..
> 
> I'm a detailer I have many''waxes'' that will out last fluid film...


you detailer?

How much for wax on 89 F150? I just have no patient detail for that until I am bored.

How far you from Detroit?

Maybe it good idea replace u joint and ball joint to save headache later?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;601678 said:


> you detailer?
> 
> How much for wax on 89 F150? I just have no patient detail for that until I am bored.
> 
> ...


I do auto detailing but i'm a little far away lol. I am doing the ball joints on my 03 next week because the truck is just all over the road.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Couple of the ones I've had:









Hmm, guess that's all I have on flickr. More to come.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Found this one of my ride from last winter. It had more hole than floor, but worked like a champ.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

affekonig;601991 said:


> Couple of the ones I've had:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the white pickup a 350? Beautiful truck would love to have a truck like that!!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

No, it was a 95 F250 that I put a third leaf in front. It sat so nice and drove like a champ. That was my favorite truck ever. I moved to Colorado in that truck and drove it close to 35k miles the first year I moved there. I drove it back and forth from Steamboat Springs, CO to Chicago a bunch of times, plus I bought a brand new 8' unimount pro when I got the truck. It's the nicest plow truck I've owned. Brings a tear to my eye thinking about it. Lotta sentimental value in that one.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

why did you get rid of it?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I seriously love the look of that truck! idk what it is about it but I like it.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought that truck when I was a senior in high school. I sold it right before my sophmore year in college and bought the 96 Bronco. I figured a Bronco was more practical (people space vs cargo). I'd love to find it now.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet truck Affekonig. Where did you get the additional front spring? that's something i think i might like to do.Thanks
nick\


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, wish I could find it and buy it back... I think I got it from JC Whitney, but I'm not sure. I think it was sold as an overload or leveling kit. It was a long time ago, but I'm sure some searching will net you an extra leaf to throw in there. I hadn't looked at pics of this truck in years and it's really making me want one.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Heres mine, I just purchased and installed the plow last week.....


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;602153 said:


> I seriously love the look of that truck! idk what it is about it but I like it.


I think it's the wheels/tires that add just the right touch to it


----------



## kron35s (Sep 17, 2008)

heres my truck. Just put this plow on. its a 9ft ultramount. It looks huge, but I'll try it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

kron35s;602249 said:


> heres my truck. Just put this plow on. its a 9ft ultramount. It looks huge, but I'll try it.


nice truck :salute:


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Milwaukee;601678 said:


> you detailer?
> 
> How much for wax on 89 F150? I just have no patient detail for that until I am bored.
> 
> ...


I'm way to far to detail that truck ...3hrs west of detroit
Nice ford, love older trucks maybe cause I can't afford new ...LOL....


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

kron35s, what do you have on there for wheels?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

This is making me want another Ford. Nice rigs to all.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

farmerkev;601650 said:


> I LOVE that green truck.


thank you, it was a great truck. In fact, as far as hauling, towing and working, it was 5 times the truck my superduty is but it is much more comfortable then the old one.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is mine hauling my brothers pulling tractor and one with the plow the last two are not my truck, but it's a Ford and was a once in a lifetime opportunity sitting in the drivers seat of Bigfoot.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh man that 95 F-250 is gorgeous! That's exatcly what I want more or less 95-97 2/350 with a Western... Everybody else, great stuff as well!!! Love this thread.

CH


----------



## kron35s (Sep 17, 2008)

fordboy they are usa forged wheels,18x9.


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

was that tractor at the rochester fair for the tractor pulls pulling back the blocks that the other tractors pulled


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

JDWalkbehind;602170 said:


> Sweet truck Affekonig. Where did you get the additional front spring? that's something i think i might like to do.Thanks
> nick\


Call up Servcie Spring they do great work.  
16 E Lake St
Northlake, IL 60164
(708) 345-7200


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

A lot of nice trucks in here!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Muir

Yes it was, although it was weighted up from this picture. I drove it on Wed. night at the truck pulls at the fair pulling the transfer sled. We also had two other tractor there a Farmall 706 and a freshly painted blue and white Ford 9000 with no decals on it. I wasn't there on Sunday I had to sleep as I work midnights


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

M&M services thanks! that helps alot. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what i can find. thanks. 
nick


----------



## 68gts (Nov 25, 2005)

heres my 91 f350 7.3 diesel 5 speed
the truck was so rotted i put a 96 cab and front clip on it. also had a flat bed on it that i sold and found a rust free box that has some dents. when i was all done doing the body swap i've got about $600 into it including the fisher plow!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

68....that's a good looking OBS!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

68gts

that sure nice truck did you paint?

Is that have solid axle on front? It hard to see but did you replace old one with solid axle?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Milwaukee;603587 said:


> 68gts
> 
> that sure nice truck did you paint?
> 
> Is that have solid axle on front? It hard to see but did you replace old one with solid axle?


Ummmm....that truck would have a solid axle stock in the front from the get go....no F-250/350/450/550 has ever had an IFS front.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Doakster;603591 said:


> Ummmm....that truck would have a solid axle stock in the front from the get go....no F-250/350/450/550 has ever had an IFS front.


But I have see lot F250 in 90's have TBB dana 50.

Ok went search google. F350 have solid axle which is Dana 60 so F150 and F250 have TBB front axle.


----------



## 68gts (Nov 25, 2005)

yeah i painted it last weekend. thanks for the comments! sure was a lot of work but for what i got into it it was worth it. i'll dig up the pics i have before i did the swap and post'em soon
and yeah it has the solid axle
i have a 91 f250 sitting in my yard with the ifs frontend


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*ford*

Here is mine. Got the plow installed a couple of days ago.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

lookin good i want to get either a fisher V or XLS next year - let us know how it works for you and good luck with it
-Kyle


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

heres my f-250 cant wait to get a plow on it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Johnnay Boy91 you might want to get rid of that commercial plate if you dont need it the new inspection law makes you pay 129 bucks in the same class as any one over 10,001 lbs with that plate on. Also very nice looking truck - good luck with it


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

heres another ill get some more after the body work.


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

ColliganLands;603699 said:


> Johnnay Boy91 you might want to get rid of that commercial plate if you dont need it the new inspection law makes you pay 129 bucks in the same class as any one over 10,001 lbs with that plate on. Also very nice looking truck - good luck with it


well actually those plates are for the international in the backround haha im probably getting this truck registered this week.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha oh in that case never mind lol. the onyl reason i tell you is i changed my plates a month ago forogt to get reinspected and now im have to pay this new thing plus all the new regs and stuff


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnnay Boy91;603696 said:


> heres my f-250 cant wait to get a plow on it.


Nice F250.

Where you get that grill?

I need one for my 89 F150 since original one was smash by tree.

What motor in there 5.8L?


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

Milwaukee;603741 said:


> Nice F250.
> 
> Where you get that grill?
> 
> ...


thanks its the 5.8L ill try to find it for you.


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

heres the newer version of mine

http://www.stylintrucks.com/part.as...t|-25=Exterior&partfamilyid=560&partid=522102


----------



## nassa (Oct 12, 2008)

*2008 f350 diesel*

I bought back in April 08 already got 25000km on it and just got the fisher xls put on it this weekend just waiting for the snow , bring it on


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Here are mine 81 F250 and 04 F250 both have 8" blades and just got a Snoway SS vbox for the 81.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

WOODY367;603860 said:


> Here are mine 81 F250 and 04 F250 both have 8" blades and just got a Snoway SS vbox for the 81.


I like the farmall cub the best in that pic


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks Doakster after plowing all night with the truck and being tired I still use the Cub when I get home it much more enjoyable and can do alot for its size.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i took a few new better pics today with this post in mind, so sorry for posting twice but i like these pics better haha


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Most F250s have some sort of IFS. Pre 80 had solid axles, but 80-98 had IFS with 80-96 having TTB and 97-98 having IFS (the light duty ones that looked like F150s). Just thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here is a pic of the body work I did. with my new ecco rotator I got for free from a friend.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Why you do that? I don't see rust before.


What primer you use for that? 


But good idea do that now because we have one f250 but already rusted too late to stop it.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Milwaukee;604399 said:


> Why you do that? I don't see rust before.
> 
> What primer you use for that?
> 
> But good idea do that now because we have one f250 but already rusted too late to stop it.


Im pretty sure he bought the truck with some dents, thats why he got a good deal on it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

actually it wasnt rusting. truck was hti when I bought it. I couldnt get a 2003 ford f-250 with 119kmi on it. with leather 6 disc cd and a 8ft fisher mm2 for $8400. So I bought it on ebay. here is a pic of damage before repair. pic isnt the best but you can tell where it was hit. Im not quit sure how it was wrecked but I was thinking a guard rail. couldnt be jack knifing a trailer because bumper isnt all screwed up. and I put the fifth wheel hitch in it so that wasnt it. and I use is made by ever coat eci. it is dura blend. my friend works at a local supplier there and I get my paints and supplies from there. and plus it seems better then the stuff I got at napa before. but black is a hard color to get body lines right so I am going to triple check everything to make sure it is right. but I have a couple dents on the other side of the truck little ones and I have to fill in holes on the roof where someone had a visor on it. And I am going to spray the entire truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That look exact to my friend but his is Green. I can buy from him for $4,000 it have 97,000 miles.

But now I have no job so i told him he can hold for next year if I can afford it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

you can buy one like me?


----------



## vtecricer71 (Nov 15, 2006)

This is my f150 with a snoway.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, that looks like Beardsly Manor! We go and east there from time to time!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;604949 said:


> you can buy one like me?


I can buy one like that for $4,000 from my friend but it have more abused than that.

His front bumper is bent from snowplow hit it. I can get pic but not sure he home or work.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya get one whenever you can.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;605115 said:


> ya get one whenever you can.


That true but no money and he need truck with plow but He want replace that one because it abused so bad it have new transmission in summer. How it broke didn't shift right just like shift when you moving.

Well he say it get 15 mpg most time.

Well nice F150 what size tires is?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Wait, you have a friend that has a diesel for sale for $4k? Ugly and abused? I'll take it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my 5.4 only gets god dam 9mpg.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

affekonig;605156 said:


> Wait, you have a friend that has a diesel for sale for $4k? Ugly and abused? I'll take it.


It have V8 5.4L and I want that for tow rig and plow snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;605174 said:


> It have V8 5.4L and I want that for tow rig and plow snow.


I will say it plows very good and pulls great. I pull a 9000lb fifth wheel just fine. has no issues pulling uphill.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That why I like that F250 since we have one it biggest than this but Dad refused me use his truck because high miles now.

Did you have trouble with V8 5.4L noise like tick or something? What oil you use in that and filter?

I use 5w20 with motorcraft oil filter it run ok no noise plus He say it almost increase 1/2-1 mpg since I change oil it was 10w30 oil. That oil change shop is dumber try put thick oil in that engine.:realmad: Now I am still watch if it burn oil or not.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;605182 said:


> That why I like that F250 since we have one it biggest than this but Dad refused me use his truck because high miles now.
> 
> Did you have trouble with V8 5.4L noise like tick or something? What oil you use in that and filter?
> 
> I use 5w20 with motorcraft oil filter it run ok no noise plus He say it almost increase 1/2-1 mpg since I change oil it was 10w30 oil. That oil change shop is dumber try put thick oil in that engine.:realmad: Now I am still watch if it burn oil or not.


I use 5w-30 and it burns oil but not a lot and I use a fram filter. my truck is going to turn 150kmi in the next couple months. but my truck does have a little tick to it. but I pull the fifth wheel, a 6000lb 24ft boat, 6x12 trailer with equipment(or loaded with atvs). it handles it all just fine.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You say it have tick noise? Did that mean cold start like tomorrow you start it make noise?


Well I put motorcraft 5w20 because it design to improve mpg plus thick oil will destroy it why it have tight bearing clearance. 


But I try new oil castorl 5w20 full synthesis in his 2000 E250 with V8 5.4L It actual quiet plus seem run better than his F250 but it cost $40 for that 7 quarts oil.

It seem I want synthesis for my engines but problem it old plus high miles so if I put then bam leak around gasket and burn oil more. But for 89 F150 I will put shell diesel oil 5w40 synthesis with motorcraft oil filter before go to Alpena. 


I can't wait for this pick up 89 F150 from Harrision on Sunday I hope trip won't be cancel or that be pita wait for 1 another week.:realmad:


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

my 250 seems like its lacking power any ideas why?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

KubotaJr;605283 said:


> my 250 seems like its lacking power any ideas why?


What gear ratio?

I have drive Lincoln Mark LT with V8 5.4L that have 3.73 gear ratio it great very faster but when i am pull it seem it half power.

But Drive that F250 with 4.10 it different what I drive it seem too much power plus could spin easy on pavement if you slam on gas pedal.

How many miles on that?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a pic, not the cleanest but its gunna have to do..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice Mystic. they both look sharp


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Milwaukee;605287 said:


> What gear ratio?
> 
> I have drive Lincoln Mark LT with V8 5.4L that have 3.73 gear ratio it great very faster but when i am pull it seem it half power.
> 
> ...


Just hit 100k today, it accelerates pretty slow when im pulling my 16 ft open trailer empty.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

KubotaJr;605297 said:


> Just hit 100k today, it accelerates pretty slow when im pulling my 16 ft open trailer empty.


It should be better until you have 3.73 then it lack power.

Can you check front axle see those label like that?










then you need look upside to find.

Look at red circle that show what number it would say 3.73 or 4.10 Hope I help you.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Very sharp trucks Mystic! Love that pickup.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

I will go out and check that now.

Thanks


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

KubotaJr;605370 said:


> I will go out and check that now.
> 
> Thanks


there should also be tag on rear pumpkin that says what gears you have. and the drivers side door jamb has the tag in there and there is a code for the different gears that they use and if you have someone run your vin number they can tell you that way as well..

go to ford-trucks.com if you need to find the gear ratio codes or to run your vin number.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

F250 Boss v;605021 said:


> Hey, that looks like Beardsly Manor! We go and east there from time to time!


yea the pic bosslover posted of his and my truck was taken there. charlie stahl plows it on the weekend but we go up during the week and helped out for some charity plowing lol...



Mysticlandscape;605288 said:


> Got a pic, not the cleanest but its gunna have to do..


need more pics!!! ive always liked your rigs very clean.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;605245 said:


> You say it have tick noise? Did that mean cold start like tomorrow you start it make noise?
> 
> Well I put motorcraft 5w20 because it design to improve mpg plus thick oil will destroy it why it have tight bearing clearance.
> 
> ...


ya it actaully ticks all the time. it is an annoying tick that will lin ger forever lol.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;605463 said:


> ya it actaully ticks all the time. it is an annoying tick that will lin ger forever lol.


You mean it alway tick for few sec then go quiet?

If not then it another thing. Did you check stud or crack on exhaust manifold?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

when I paid someone to do the head gaskets on the truck they changed both manifolds with newer ones off a truck with 20k on it and changed all the studs. it always ticks but I am not worried. it is not that bad.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice trucks guys! Heres my 04 F350 FX4..


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

flairlandscape;605496 said:


> Nice trucks guys! Heres my 04 F350 FX4..


awesome pics. i love the second one with the dumptrailer and skid steer. what size dump trailer is that and whats its unloaded weight, and weight cap?

thanks im looking to get one at the end of next summer for fall cleanups/firewood.


----------



## 68gts (Nov 25, 2005)

so i found some before and after pics. man i forgot how ugly this thing was!


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Bryce (Mar 1, 2007)

heres my 01


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Bryce;606273 said:


> heres my 01
> View attachment 43004


nice looking truck. how do you like those bfg at's in wintery conditions(snow,ice, slush, deep powder)...


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

*Just picked them both up*

97 and 98 f150's with Snoway plows on them lettered and ready for snow, Of course now I don't know how to plow so this might be a problem.LOL


----------



## Bryce (Mar 1, 2007)

love the tires....the traction is excellent in all weather conditions


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Bryce, I need more weight in the back though thinking about buying a small salter, I just dont know how much I would actually use it.


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh your talking about your truck LOL.

P.S. yes I agree you have a very sweet ride love the tires, my wife wont let me get them Whaaaaa!


----------



## Bryce (Mar 1, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;606308 said:


> nice looking truck. how do you like those bfg at's in wintery conditions(snow,ice, slush, deep powder)...





davewh;606336 said:


> Oh your talking about your truck LOL.
> 
> P.S. yes I agree you have a very sweet ride love the tires, my wife wont let me get them Whaaaaa!


Thanks! ....My wife told me not to get the truck..boy was she suprized when i brought it home..that was 2 years ago she got over it..

good luck...plowing this year


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;605519 said:


> awesome pics. i love the second one with the dumptrailer and skid steer. what size dump trailer is that and whats its unloaded weight, and weight cap?
> 
> thanks im looking to get one at the end of next summer for fall cleanups/firewood.


Thanks! I dont even know what the empty trailer weight is.. I know the truck and trailer, when empty weigh in at approx 4 ton. The trailer is rated a 3.5 ton, it can hold a fair bit, I can fill it right up with dirt, I can put 3 yards of stone in there, or 5 yards of mulch. Its a 6x10, with 2'6" sides.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Bryce;606357 said:


> Thanks! ....My wife told me not to get the truck..boy was she suprized when i brought it home..that was 2 years ago she got over it..
> 
> good luck...plowing this year


Its easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission 

you made the right move!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

flairlandscape;606436 said:


> Thanks! I dont even know what the empty trailer weight is.. I know the truck and trailer, when empty weigh in at approx 4 ton. The trailer is rated a 3.5 ton, it can hold a fair bit, I can fill it right up with dirt, I can put 3 yards of stone in there, or 5 yards of mulch. Its a 6x10, with 2'6" sides.


nice, it should be around 2,000#'s give or take a few. my buddys 04 f-250 v10 hit the scales at 6100#'s with back rack, tool box and 1/4 tank of fuel... seems like a nice size , have a buddy who's trying to convince me to go with a larger goose neck model, im not sure yet though ive got a while to think and decide. again thats a beautiful setup, and thanks for the info. wesport


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

DJMAUCTION;605809 said:


>


very nice rigs, i love the ss fisher v on the superduties.!  even though red would look better lol jk


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

I did look at em all, red yellow, black, clear. and the one that seemed to have the least gimicky mount, easy to use, simple but strong design, kept being the Fisher V, so i got another one. Then to my surprise, my GF said heres a halloween thing for the Crew Cab, and I was like, im not decorating the new truck, then when I saw it I was like hmmmm thats pretty bad A$$....Plus my daugher thought it was the coolest thing she ever saw , she said wow was that boots waving at dora and then got vaporized.... I was like dam kid, your watching to many debates at day care


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

DJMAUCTION;606886 said:


> I did look at em all, red yellow, black, clear. and the one that seemed to have the least gimicky mount, easy to use, simple but strong design, kept being the Fisher V, so i got another one. Then to my surprise, my GF said heres a halloween thing for the Crew Cab, and I was like, im not decorating the new truck, then when I saw it I was like hmmmm thats pretty bad A$$....Plus my daugher thought it was the coolest thing she ever saw , she said wow was that boots waving at dora and then got vaporized.... I was like dam kid, your watching to many debates at day care


Where are you out of?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I found a few more from my truck last year. Laugh if you want, but this truck plowed all winter and I bought and sold it for $1300.


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

Mystic, capital region in NY


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;601896 said:


> I do auto detailing but i'm a little far away lol. I am doing the ball joints on my 03 next week because the truck is just all over the road.


how hard is it to replace ball joints, and has anyone done a how to?


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

Milwaukee;604830 said:


> That look exact to my friend but his is Green. I can buy from him for $4,000 it have 97,000 miles.
> 
> But now I have no job so i told him he can hold for next year if I can afford it.


how many freakin trucks do you have? 70% of everything people post, you have someone in your family who owns it, or you own it yourself. just hard to believe that you have that many vehicles, but it is plausible.


----------



## fej70 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just brought the truck home.
Talking snow for Sunday. The days are counting down. 
Great site Like what I have seen so far.

Fej


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*99 f250*

F250 with Snowway upgrading to v plow this year not sure with what yet.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

andyman0291;614260 said:


> how many freakin trucks do you have? 70% of everything people post, you have someone in your family who owns it, or you own it yourself. just hard to believe that you have that many vehicles, but it is plausible.


I have is 79 and 89 F150 plus 93 F350 in my title name. No another truck. 2001 F250 V10 is my Dad's truck.

but I just need nice one with auto transmission since I am tired of manual transmission in city

Plus I have serious problem when you buy it you can't sell it. When I buy it I keep until someone make me sell it.

Last time I end 6 tractors so sold 3 tractors but need sell 1 more tractor. Have 4 engines from trucks force scrap 1 engine and still have 3 engines in garage.

And one of my friend have 150 cars in 20 different locations. He buy for hobby but what happened end bought too much now he is work hard to sell get money back.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

My free 89 F150 4wd 4.9L 5 speed and have snowplow for that.


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

I can never get a decent picture of a black car/truck with this camera phone, but these will work. I still need to tint that window back to normal...shattered it a couple months ago. Don't know how, I just shut the door and it siderwebbed everywhere.
M&M- Where did you get those headlights? I can't find them anywhere. That is one thing I still want to get.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Crew cuts

That look nice truck with those rim and tires.

how hard you slam that door to break window? My Dad broke twice on his 90 Ranger by slam so hard it broke windows.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

M&M Services;601174 said:


> LOL that it is.. Hey where are the pics of your truck with that MVP mounted up???


HAhaha.... They are coming soon. We just gotta change the oil and get some air out of one of the lines. I think I should have some pics up by next weekend. The truck definitely holds the plow perfect. Doesn't even stress it.


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

Milwaukee;615523 said:


> Crew cuts
> 
> That look nice truck with those rim and tires.
> 
> how hard you slam that door to break window? My Dad broke twice on his 90 Ranger by slam so hard it broke windows.


Twice? Wow, I was floored when I did it once. I didn't even shut it that hard. It must have already been stressed or cracked or something. The worst part about it is I am still finding glass after 2 months and I have vacuumed it several times. I hate glass...


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is one of my truck, plows in the garage Ill get some pictures of that up soon.


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

Love that grille. Where'd you get that?
Those rims look good too. Nice truck.


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

The grille is a standard 2005 grille, I got the billet inserts off of eBay for like 50 bucks. 

Thanks!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

My "personal" work truck.. I've got a fleet of Ford's and this is still my favorite out of them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You have quite the fleet qualitylawncare. That truck and plow combo looks good. I like the lights too.


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

snowstroker;615814 said:


> The grille is a standard 2005 grille, I got the billet inserts off of eBay for like 50 bucks.
> 
> Thanks!


How did you get the 2005 grille to fit? I thought the pre-2005 bumpers were higher, not allowing the larger 2005 grille to fit without cutting/shaving the bottom of it off.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

crew cuts;615552 said:


> Twice? Wow, I was floored when I did it once. I didn't even shut it that hard. It must have already been stressed or cracked or something. The worst part about it is I am still finding glass after 2 months and I have vacuumed it several times. I hate glass...


He was so mad that he slam door then got more mad when saw window shatter on carpet.

He vacuum with shop vacuum no glass on carpet.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

andyman0291;614223 said:


> how hard is it to replace ball joints, and has anyone done a how to?


to be honest. I am going to do my balljoints in the next couple weeks. I was told there not easy but they have to be done. go to ford-trucks i think there is a how to over there.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ I like the white one!


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Affekonig i love the way your white bronco looks!


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

I machined about an inch off the bottom of the grill in order for it to fit properly , other than that all of the origional mounting holes and clips match perfect.



crew cuts;616167 said:


> How did you get the 2005 grille to fit? I thought the pre-2005 bumpers were higher, not allowing the larger 2005 grille to fit without cutting/shaving the bottom of it off.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

snowstroker;616997 said:


> I machined about an inch off the bottom of the grill in order for it to fit properly , other than that all of the origional mounting holes and clips match perfect.


i did the 2005-2007 upgrade with the lights and grill. I also had to trim about an inch off the bottom of the grill. only hard thing about it is the headlight install. you have to trim quit a bit off the front panel for them to fit.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;616264 said:


> to be honest. I am going to do my balljoints in the next couple weeks. I was told there not easy but they have to be done. go to ford-trucks i think there is a how to over there.


BAD idea.

You would not enjoy work outside to do that. We did that 2 years ago on F250 I say not that long day but would get 1 day to do both side. We broke 3 socket and 2 beaker bar because dealer's mechanic overtight it on ball joint's nut.

I say not that big deal but best is get everything before do this.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

affekonig;616399 said:


>


 I say that white bronco is really best shape I have see.

Can you get video of that when it plow snow?


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;617017 said:


> i did the 2005-2007 upgrade with the lights and grill. I also had to trim about an inch off the bottom of the grill. only hard thing about it is the headlight install. you have to trim quit a bit off the front panel for them to fit.


That's surprising that you got them to fit. I was told that you need a new mounting bracket or something as well so that the lights fit properly. Nicely done on making it work though


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

here is my old F-150. Whats that you say............where's the plow? It wasn't Truck enough to handle one, so I had to trade up to a REAL truck......GMC. I gatta admit, I miss my ford though!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

crew cuts;617366 said:


> That's surprising that you got them to fit. I was told that you need a new mounting bracket or something as well so that the lights fit properly. Nicely done on making it work though


ya took a couple hours but got it to fit. once it was trimmed down the light went in the original mounting holes. notice my bodyguard in the corner in the door


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;617037 said:


> BAD idea.
> 
> You would not enjoy work outside to do that. We did that 2 years ago on F250 I say not that long day but would get 1 day to do both side. We broke 3 socket and 2 beaker bar because dealer's mechanic overtight it on ball joint's nut.
> 
> I say not that big deal but best is get everything before do this.


thing is I have to do it mil. my ball joints are so bad the truck is all over the road. you have to chase it. and once I put the plow on the tires are going to squat right out. I am going to do one side then the next day I am going to do the next. my friend works at a school district and they have all newer f350's and he said he has changed the ball joints on some of them. and he said he will help me out.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on the Bronco. It doesn't look as nice now after last weekend. I went to replace driver's side hinge pins on the windiest day of the year and ended up turning a $12 repair in to maybe a $500 repair. Pics to come...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;617434 said:


> thing is I have to do it mil. my ball joints are so bad the truck is all over the road. you have to chase it. and once I put the plow on the tires are going to squat right out. I am going to do one side then the next day I am going to do the next. my friend works at a school district and they have all newer f350's and he said he has changed the ball joints on some of them. and he said he will help me out.


Great idea work in auto shop at school is better than work in outside.

We alway grease our ball joint on F250 every 5,000 miles for oil change. it still last great. It have 70,000 miles on ball joint it hold.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;617700 said:


> Great idea work in auto shop at school is better than work in outside.
> 
> We alway grease our ball joint on F250 every 5,000 miles for oil change. it still last great. It have 70,000 miles on ball joint it hold.


i have a good sized garage here at my house i can work in.but my friend at the school garage has the tools to press the ball joints in.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;617840 said:


> i have a good sized garage here at my house i can work in.but my friend at the school garage has the tools to press the ball joints in.


let me know how it goes for yea doing the ball joints. in the spring or summer im planning on doing most of my front end over, shocks, and brakes. the front end is more preventative. im going to use my uncle's buddy's shop hopefully and he has the press tools for the ball joints, and also has a lift so that will make it much more pleasant. im pay him with a few free mowings or something for the use of his garage and a little help/


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I changed my headlight to the newer HID lights, I also had to trim a bit off, it was just an all around ***** of a project everything was tight as hell.



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;617017 said:


> i did the 2005-2007 upgrade with the lights and grill. I also had to trim about an inch off the bottom of the grill. only hard thing about it is the headlight install. you have to trim quit a bit off the front panel for them to fit.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;618388 said:


> let me know how it goes for yea doing the ball joints. in the spring or summer im planning on doing most of my front end over, shocks, and brakes. the front end is more preventative. im going to use my uncle's buddy's shop hopefully and he has the press tools for the ball joints, and also has a lift so that will make it much more pleasant. im pay him with a few free mowings or something for the use of his garage and a little help/


ya the bus garage has a lift too. my friend owes me a few favors now so we will be even. I already have changed my shocks in the front and the brakes all the way around. all I need to do is ball joints.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

snowstroker;618491 said:


> Yeah I changed my headlight to the newer HID lights, I also had to trim a bit off, it was just an all around ***** of a project everything was tight as hell.


ya the project was seriously a pain in the ***** but was well worth it. and when I was all done someone said why didnt you just put the 05 header on it. I was like I never thought about it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

How hard to remove that front brake rotor? Do you need remove hub? We need o this with my friend's F250 His brake is way worn out so bad that make loud noise when brake it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I assume you have done brakes before? There is absolutley nothing different about these. Very straight forward. Let me know if you haven't done brakes before I will elaborate further.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

RepoMan207;618878 said:


> I assume you have done brakes before? There is absolutley nothing different about these. Very straight forward. Let me know if you haven't done brakes before I will elaborate further.


We done brake on our F250 long time ago like 4 years ago then Dad replace 2 months ago when I was in Alpena so I was like why you do that without me. He say He sick of brake squeal due capilair pin stuck in capilair and can't wait for me.

For my 79 F150 we remove hub and put new hub with rotor that was lot work remove those thingy for 4wd and messy job.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

He probably didn't seat them right if there squealing already, unless he didn't replace badly worn Rotors at the same time. Then of coarse you have the issue of ruining those brand new pads. Anyway, make sure he installed the NEW Anti Rattle Clips, and stop at yout local Parts store and get some CRC Caliper and clip anti rattle. It's kind of a orange / red. Turns into a rubber like coating when it dries giving you null vibration. I LOVE the stuff. The old ladies Saab would squeak even with new pads, rotors, and calipers. One application of this made it all go away. Oh, there may be a hub nut if I remeber right on your front rotors holding it on. I know my F-350's did. But it is nothing more then a hex or torques nut if I remember right.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

RepoMan207;618913 said:


> He probably didn't seat them right if there squealing already, unless he didn't replace badly worn Rotors at the same time. Then of coarse you have the issue of ruining those brand new pads. Anyway, make sure he installed the NEW Anti Rattle Clips, and stop at yout local Parts store and get some CRC Caliper and clip anti rattle. It's kind of a orange / red. Turns into a rubber like coating when it dries giving you null vibration. I LOVE the stuff. The old ladies Saab would squeak even with new pads, rotors, and calipers. One application of this made it all go away. Oh, there may be a hub nut if I remeber right on your front rotor olding it on. I know my F-350's did. But it is nothing more then a hex or torques nut if I remember right.


Yes it those spring, nut, and those c clip. Most pita when someone hit those hub with hammer so we couldn't pull without try straight hub. :realmad:

His F250 have *Worn out brake* I see rotor on 4 wheels are bad shape it have deep groove. I say it seem original because he say never replace brake that it. I was like you sure no way then next week he call me say it squeal so bad. I told him it time to replace complete brake system mean new pad and rotor. That cost close $300.

I told him I would like replace this week before it snow. he use for plow snow.


----------



## PBinWA (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's Betty the day I brought her home. I thought she was destined for serious rehab but so far it turns out she was just a dirty old ho with a minor oil addiction.

Still needs a plow though.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck^^^, 351 or 460 engine in that beast?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dodge Truck pic thread is up and running again.....The Fords need to pic it up!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

One of Four trucks now!


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

My little toy with 1200lbs on arse end , plow going on it next for play next week... time to see how Ford built tuff actually is...:yow!:

The 2nd Pic well, guess ya learn quickly to remove damm hitch when ya want see whats on other side of mountain lol tymusic


----------



## Livingreen (Nov 12, 2004)

couple pics of fords


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

My play truck then we got the Sunday Truck 250 Super duty Diesel Turbo


----------



## Livingreen (Nov 12, 2004)

couple more


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Well this is what it looks like in the summer, but I haven't really taken any good plow pic's yet. Here's my ford !
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46321


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Lil STX Ford;653820 said:


> My little toy with 1200lbs on arse end , plow going on it next for play next week... time to see how Ford built tuff actually is...:yow!:
> 
> The 2nd Pic well, guess ya learn quickly to remove damm hitch when ya want see whats on other side of mountain lol tymusic


Not a ford fan but you have a nice truck there.

Chris


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

nice fords with the fishers


----------



## Oak Hills (Nov 30, 2008)

here is mine ill have more when i find my digital camera


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------

